# Ocean Master rods on sale at BPS



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

I just got the Bass Pro flyer in the mail today. The Ocean Master Surf Rods will be $40 off ($59.99 - 79.99) starting October 1 - 27. Just a heads up.


----------



## bobang (Aug 7, 2003)

Is it mail order only or in stores as well?

I live right next to Arundel Bass Pro Shop


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Are they the surf rods? 10-12'?


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

*No and yes*

The sale is only at the Arundel Mills store from what I understand. BPS is a little shady about their pricing when it comes to the mail order, internet, and store prices. They use a disclaimer that prices may vary between the "entities", your not guaranteed the circular price thru the catalog/internet and vice versa.

It should include all Ocean Master surf rods.

regular price 99.99 - 119.99
-$40
sale price 59.99 - 79.99


http://www.basspro-shops.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=38525&hvarTarget=search 

http://www.basspro-shops.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=38524&hvarTarget=search 

the links do not show the smaller rods under 10', but they are the lowest priced.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 22, 2003)

Just got back from BPS - picked up the 11' spinning OM surf rod for $69.99.

Looks like it is well made - good guides, handle, etc. Felt as good as the Loomis I played with that was almost 4X the price. Can't wait to get it wet.

I am pairing it up with my $59.99 Okuma Epixor baitfeeder from SA - the two have a nice balance.

Incredible setup for under $135!!

This afternoon BPS still had a good selection - had about 4 - 10', 6-11' and 6-12' OMs on the rack.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Those rods do look pretty nice and you can't beat those prices. Sadly enough, I have spent enough this year on new gear. Next year might be a different story though


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I just hope they have good prices when the fishing season is over. That is when I do all my restocking and buying new gear. Have to do something when you can't fish.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Are there better deals to be had during the off season? This deal seems to be really nice.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

It is a great deal and for that set of rods it is unbelieveable. I called the store and had them ship a 12' and 10' for $155. Normally you would pay $245 easily.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

How does this rod compare to the Tica and Tsunami rods? It seems that everyone is raving about those but I'd like to know how they compare to Ocean Masters.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I am not sure because I have only seen them in action. I have a okuma 12' rod and I can throw only 8 oz with that one. I like the OM because the 12' is rated for 6-12 oz and it is strong and very stiff. Great for those 8 and bait situations. I have found I can throw the stiffer rods much further and easier. That is my reasoning for purchasing these two.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

That's a pretty stiff rod at 6-12 oz rating. How much did they charge for shipping the 2 rods to you?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

$15, but since they shipped it they didn't charge state tax so it evens out almost.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Man that make's me wanna go back there and buy one. I just dropped 160 there the other day. BTW there is also a 15% discount for all military personnel. 
-Anthony


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

OK Fl, I'll take an 11' 8oz rated, sale price and military discount, pick up and I got cash


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I just bought one too 12' 6oz- 12oz casting only $80 this is my third OM there worth they weight in gold. i'm going to the "peake " to try it out tomorrow.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*OUCH*

I want one.
But since I never get to go fishing, what's the point?
I haven't been fishing in forever.
Too dang busy.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

i got one of the 12' casting rods 6-12oz, all they had when I was there last Sunday was 4 after I picked up mine. I was out casting last night and 6oz feels like nothing on the rod at all. Definately has some backbone.


----------



## bobang (Aug 7, 2003)

They are beautiful! I've bought two rods and equiped them with Penn reels.


----------



## shorefisher (Aug 15, 2003)

*casting vs spinning OM rods?*

HELLO!

What's the diff between the OM "casting" rod series and the OM "spinning" rods? casting are stiffer?

I'm a pier fisherman looking to also branch out to the surf.... might buy a 9, and 10 for the pier and get a 12 to combine with the 10.

for the 12 ft, definitely get the 6-12 oz rated one?

Any other insights on the OM rods appreciated! I'm buying sight unseen but value all the praise they get here!!

thanks!
james


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

All I can say is that I love my Ocean Masters. Stiff tips good for casting the heavier lead, and equipped with Penn 6500 (or as on one an Okuma avenger 80 I believe, which, dollar for dollar against the Penn has some advantages, two years old and still working like a charm $60 versus about $110 for the Penn). My problem is I get an OM, and still keep my "old friends" and end up traveling to the beach with four or five rods to use three.

Been a big (unpaid) OM supporter on these boards since I was allowed into the fine online community.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

One is made for spinning reels and the other is made for conventional reels. The 6 to 12 oz rod is a good one for the surf. I just bought one and love it.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

I have both conventional and spinning in 12' and they are the same rod, just different guides. Both will throw bricks and you will be hard pressed to find a comparable rod in it's class for the money. And there is nothing wrong with going to the beach with 4-5 rods, unless of course you forget to bring the tops


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

Shaggy, maybe its time to let the "old friends" go? Possibly to a poorly equipped student


----------



## shorefisher (Aug 15, 2003)

*OM rods-- feel?*

STaying up way too late with fishing on the brain....

how is the feel of the OM rods? Sounds like they can chuck some big lead but are the tips sensitive enough? For example I like to be able to see and feel the quivering of my live bait if I'm using spot, or snapper blues for bait.

If they have good feel, I'm probably going with 9 & 10 ft rods for pier fishing...throwing only 2 or max 3 oz sinkers. . will the 10 ft rod be adequate when i dabble in the surf? 

see you out there
Thx
J


----------



## redfish74 (Oct 15, 2003)

*ocean master*

I have the 12 ft conventional says it will throw 9 ozs, will throw 12ozs if you got the arm


----------

